# Christmas Gifts!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey everyone! You know how today is Christmas?

I want to know what did you get this year that is related to bettas/fish in general? BRAG about them here!

I got a $50 gift card to petsmart! Yay! I cant wait to get some new fish and supplies.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my sister got me a new tank, some rocks, and plants! it's just a gallon, but it's perfect for someone new! it's this tank, actually:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Cult...ight-Hood-1-Gallon-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/17248149


----------



## scoutandwolf (Dec 25, 2011)

My boss gave me a betta in a bowl day before xmass needless to say being a animal lover I popped on line right away found this site and began reading. We live in a rv so nothing can be big also own 2 dogs that are adpoted and are 50 pounds. But i thought how would i like liveing in a small bowl in cold water and i didnt like it lol .So off to the pet store hubby and i go over 70 dollars later My cute little blue gifted betta now has a wonderfull 2.5 g home with heat and flilter His name is george yes its a weird name but it fits in with us never thought i could own a fish in a rv let alone 2 dogs but we all fit and spend way more time outdoors and geoge the betta brings a new brightness to the indoors when we cant go out Thankyou for all the usefull info on bettas with out you i would have fell for the yup its ok to raise a betta in a bowl when the real answer is no its not ,will try to get a pic soon of george the now happy betta


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

I got a brand new 5.5 gallon tank this year  And I bought my fish a new heater as a present!!!!!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I got a 5 gallon tank that I divided and put Galaxy and Kryptonite in. They're out of their little 1.5 gallon tanks now!~ Also got a $25 dollar petco giftcard.
I actually bought my friend a fish tank, too. :3 He loves animals, doesn't have a lot of money, and can't have any animals bigger than a foot long in his house due to restrictions his landlord put down on the house. So for Christmas I bought him a 2.5 gallon tank with gravel, a few silk plants, betta food and water conditioner, and I sent him $20 for the fish itself and anything else he wants for the tank. I figured a betta would be an entertaining enough animal for him, especially since they're pretty low maintenance, his younger brothers and sisters won't complain that I didn't get them anything because a fish is kind of a share-able present, and a betta wont push the landlords restrictions at all. It hasn't arrived at his house yet, but I hope he likes it, haha.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I brought home two new lovely betta boys this year for Christmas, along with one of these for one of them because I miss my other one that I had given away along with one of my boys when we moved.

Besides that nothing really fishy related this year....just some shoes and pajamas and cloths and candy and other fun little things xD You know. Can't complain though <3
I'm hoping to perhaps talk with dad this next week though about a new 5 gallon setup to divide for Alois and Ciel....I'm hoping it will be a late Christmas present to myself XDD


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

I got about $100 dollars in cash and PetSmart gift cards. Almost all of it has been spent on a 2.5 tank and other necessities and a fish for my cousin (Algol on here). I have maybe ten dollars left and just got $25 from one set of grandparents and intend to finally get Prince Kaida a heater and betta log + leaf hammock.
The prince got a new thermometer from me as an early present on Friday, but I have to wait until tomorrow to get the rest of his gifts, lol. 
If only we were fish...getting a tropical paradise would be so easy. XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow it sounds like everyone had an amazing Christmas!

@scoutandwolf: Wow That's incredible! How do you possibly keep the tank from moving all over?


----------



## scoutandwolf (Dec 25, 2011)

right now we live in a rv park and not going to move for a while when the time comes during the move tank will be placed in the sink wedged in and top covered with saran wrap till we park lol he will be a traveling betta , I do hope im not the only one that also talks to there fish too. Thankyou and I hope everyone had a wonderfull xmass day


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well that's just really cool to me! I hope you don't mind me asking, but Do you travel alone? Where did you get the idea to travel around?


----------



## scoutandwolf (Dec 25, 2011)

I dont mind at all .We are we hope about 5 yrs from retirement if and i say if all goes well.And we both have dreamed of traveling not fast just slowly say in one place a few months or more and move on the truth rent in some rv parks is cheaper then rent so why not at least untill we are 2 old not to anymore then we hope to become a pain in our childrens bottoms no but i do tell them that lol We do love it thought I miss space at times but for the most part i dont i have many bird feeders and every morning I look out to them covered in birds and all is good and peacefull also hubbys very easy to get along with and thats a must lol ..


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

I didn't get the 10 gallon tank I was hoping for BUT I think I'm going to get Petco or Petsmart gift cards tomorrow from my relatives I'm going to see, so I'll be able to get my stuff!
I got my sister a 3 gallon tank with a heater, rocks, and plants. She's trying to decide if she wants to move her fish from a 1 gallon to the 3 gallon or her plants from a 10 gallon to the 3 and then her fish to the 10 gallon. Either way, there's an extra 1 gallon tank in it for me so I can get one of my fish while I wait for the 10 gallon I'm getting to cycle. There was this cute crowntail girl at Petco- white with red/pink fins and black eyes. I hope she's still there when I go on Tuesday or Wednesday!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I got all of my bettas some Indian Almond Leaves as a gift, and new plants. But, the IAL won't be there until I get back from the holiday tour.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

GienahClarette said:


> I got all of my bettas some Indian Almond Leaves as a gift, and new plants. But, the IAL won't be there until I get back from the holiday tour.


I Hope to get some IAL soon as well! I really want to try breeding with it!



revolutionrocknroll said:


> I didn't get the 10 gallon tank I was hoping for BUT I think I'm going to get Petco or Petsmart gift cards tomorrow from my relatives I'm going to see, so I'll be able to get my stuff!
> I got my sister a 3 gallon tank with a heater, rocks, and plants. She's trying to decide if she wants to move her fish from a 1 gallon to the 3 gallon or her plants from a 10 gallon to the 3 and then her fish to the 10 gallon. Either way, there's an extra 1 gallon tank in it for me so I can get one of my fish while I wait for the 10 gallon I'm getting to cycle. There was this cute crowntail girl at Petco- white with red/pink fins and black eyes. I hope she's still there when I go on Tuesday or Wednesday!


That's really nice! There are a lot of people who are buying relatives and friends tanks to try and get them into the hobby as well! I think that's a great idea!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I got nothing fish related, but I did get 2 sets of towels and hand towels, a salon grade straightener and blow dryer, iPod nano, a 15 picture frame and a mortar. I guess I'll be using the mortar for crushing fish food lol Does that count? 

My early Christmas presents were Jack and Kris  But this Christmas it's all about the kids, Momma gets toys when income tax comes in!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

scoutandwolf said:


> I dont mind at all .We are we hope about 5 yrs from retirement if and i say if all goes well.And we both have dreamed of traveling not fast just slowly say in one place a few months or more and move on the truth rent in some rv parks is cheaper then rent so why not at least untill we are 2 old not to anymore then we hope to become a pain in our childrens bottoms no but i do tell them that lol We do love it thought I miss space at times but for the most part i dont i have many bird feeders and every morning I look out to them covered in birds and all is good and peacefull also hubbys very easy to get along with and thats a must lol ..


That is really nice! Are you're kids being home schooled? How do you get internet connection? 

So how do you like your new betta so far? Any pictures?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> I got nothing fish related, but I did get 2 sets of towels and hand towels, a salon grade straightener and blowdryer, and a mortar. I guess I'll be using the mortar for crushing fish food lol Does that count?
> 
> My early Christmas presents were Jack and Kris  But this Christmas it's all about the kids, Momma gets toys when income tax comes in!


Not to double post, but I just had to reply to this lol.


Well I think the mortar counts because it is going to be used for fish related things lol. Just curious, but why did you need/get a mortar?

If your able, can you post pictures of Jack and Kris?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Not to double post, but I just had to reply to this lol.
> 
> 
> Well I think the mortar counts because it is going to be used for fish related things lol. Just curious, but why did you need/get a mortar?
> ...


I got it because a year ago I was treating 4 rats for upper resperatory infection and I had to crush their pills by hand and make a medical solution to feed them their medicines. My Mom said if she ever found one, she would buy it for me. She found one this year, for a few dollars and picked it up. It's basically pet related  But, I was going to use it to crush Betta food, especially for when I finally raise a spawn  

I only have a photo of Jack... Kris is still sick with SBD  Both will be looking for homes when they are all better  Kris is just a plain steel blue VT.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I know, I'm going to need one!

Mortars come in handy when breeding!

Jack looks very pretty! Is it the light or does he have a pink tint to him?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well I know, I'm going to need one!
> 
> Mortars come in handy when breeding!
> 
> Jack looks very pretty! Is it the light or does he have a pink tint to him?


He's a washed out pineapple, he's "blonde" lol No pink tint, actually it looks like someone forgot to give him color lol

Called my Mom, it was actually a $40 Mortar set, and it's the smallest they had  But it's ceramic which cleans better than wood.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I saw some really pretty mortars. Marble ones are so nice! I saw a couple red and back, Blue and White, ect.

Haha, A washed out pineapple.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Haha here's a better picture  He's actually getting some color back.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> Haha here's a better picture  He's actually getting some color back.


he is just so..... adorable! the kinda boy i'd pick up, because he's not "pretty". i think he's beautiful. :3


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Hey everyone! You know how today is Christmas?
> 
> I want to know what did you get this year that is related to bettas/fish in general? BRAG about them here!
> 
> I got a $50 gift card to petsmart! Yay! I cant wait to get some new fish and supplies.


I turned Christmas into Fishmas!
All I asked for were fish related things, tanks, filters, heaters, gravel, and thats exactly what I got! I got all of that, plus permission to expand and rotate the tanks in the house, so Im starting a new one!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

haha I got a jug and measuring spoon for my fish for water changes and scooping up babies that get sucked up


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I got a 10 Gallon Tank, gravel,and decs! It will soon by home to 1 betta and 5 panda cories!  I'm going to pick up the betta today!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> I turned Christmas into Fishmas!
> All I asked for were fish related things, tanks, filters, heaters, gravel, and thats exactly what I got! I got all of that, plus permission to expand and rotate the tanks in the house, so Im starting a new one!


I love setting up new tanks except for the part when you have to fill it up. I hated filling my 55 gallon! I love going shopping for fish things though.



Pitluvs said:


> Haha here's a better picture  He's actually getting some color back.


I would say that he is a MG, but he has no blue. I like yellow bettas. They are very pretty.


----------



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't have anything that goes to a specific store, but I have $275 from Christmas and today (it's my birthday) that I plan to somewhat use to get my first betta tank started.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@crayola: That's perfect to get started and it leaves enough for yourself as well!


----------



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

I have the tank, light, heater, gravel, food, and thermometer. I'm going to get a hood for the tank (I have one that's not meant for an aquarium) and the filter and more decor. After all that, I'll determine if I'm ready for a betta and if I am, I'll go shopping.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Crayola said:


> I have the tank, light, heater, gravel, food, and thermometer. I'm going to get a hood for the tank (I have one that's not meant for an aquarium) and the filter and more decor. After all that, I'll determine if I'm ready for a betta and if I am, I'll go shopping.


 Congrats on getting yourself fully ready!
I try to be responsible, but im impatient sometimes...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Crayola: I love shopping for fish things! I'm so happy that you are taking the right precautions to get all of the right supplies!

Also which tail type are you looking for?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I got money for Christmas I had enough to buy a Pullip so I'm doing that but I have enough left over I can buy a new heater and a brand new fish and some plants for them too. ^^ So I'm getting two things that'll make me really happy. I'm getting a top fin 25 watt.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Im going tomorrow to get the finishing touches on my major tank switch, and im figuring out now, when ill be able to get my new cories!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I love setting up new tanks except for the part when you have to fill it up. I hated filling my 55 gallon! I love going shopping for fish things though.
> 
> I would say that he is a MG, but he has no blue. I like yellow bettas. They are very pretty.


He's actually a yellow pineapple, well as per this...



> To continue the fruity colours, "Pineapple" Bettas are yellows with a
> distinct black outline to the scales, giving a net-like or pineapple
> appearance. Pineapple Bettas are pattern form, not a colour type.


I have another here that was yellow/apricot but he's now almost all turquoise!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great! You should upload a picture of the one that turned turquoise.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I got a 15 gallon tank, planting tools (scissors and tweasers), a $25 Petco gift card and $220 and my grandma forgot my present so probably about $270. I plan on using a lot of this money to get the 15 looking nice. Best of all my mom is letting me have 3 tanks so I still get to keep the 2.5 gallon and get another Betta!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow everyone is getting all this money! I wish mine would have been $50 to petco instead of petsmart.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I wish I got anything pet related LOL Turns out my Mom wants the shower head I got from her back... cause I already have one. She gave it to me to clean the tanks out with LOL Boooooo.


----------



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Also which tail type are you looking for?


I haven't really given much thought to what type I'm looking for. I don't have a favorite, so I'm thinking about just doing it randomly. The lucky fish that seems to "click" will be the one I get. I believe deeply in preparing myself before getting something. It gets messy when you're not prepared.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I got my betta yesterday! I named him Hermes. All of the other bettas in the cups were either flaring or just sitting there. He was swimming around like crazy in his little cup! I thought he needed to swim around in the 10 Gallon I got him (He's spoiled! LOL). He is a royal blue veil tail with little red streaks on his bottom fins! What pattern would that be? Also, it seems like the sides of my tank are mirrors. Most of the time he's been in the tank he's been looking at himself in the mirror. He hasn't really flared much. Is there anyway to cover up that mirror, or will he just get used to himself? I bought him flakes by accident. They are Omega One Betta Buffet. How many should I feed him? Yesterday I fed him 4 or 5 but he just ignored them and swam around. A few minutes later I tried giving him freeze-dried blood worms. Then he started chasing them as they floated around the tank. He got 1 of the 3 I put in and then ignored the rest. It was really cute! Should I feed him this morning?


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I received a Petco giftcard from my parents. Not sure what I plan on spending it on yet - other than replacement filter cartridges and water testing supplies. I still don't plan on purchasing any new bettas in the near future, although it would be fun.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Crayola said:


> I haven't really given much thought to what type I'm looking for. I don't have a favorite, so I'm thinking about just doing it randomly. The lucky fish that seems to "click" will be the one I get. I believe deeply in preparing myself before getting something. It gets messy when you're not prepared.


That's excellent! I also believe things will get messy. I remember being the one that was too excited to get a new pet that I would buy it and then figure out what to do to take care of it later. It always ended horribly. I learned later on that it's best to go and do the requirements needed before getting the pet.


----------



## Crayola (Dec 26, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> That's excellent! I also believe things will get messy. I remember being the one that was too excited to get a new pet that I would buy it and then figure out what to do to take care of it later. It always ended horribly. I learned later on that it's best to go and do the requirements needed before getting the pet.


It's better to pace yourself with these kind of things. I went to Meijer and purchased a filter and got that started in my tank. I don't have a hood for the tank yet, so it's just open right now. I'll probably get a betta and the hood on Friday because my mom wants to have a girl's night out for my birthday that was yesterday. I have $11.44 left on my visa gift card that I'll use for the fish most likely and I'll cash in my check for $250 and use that for the hood since they're so darn expensive. The decorations might have to wait. Will the fish be alright without decorations for a while? It won't be permanent.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

I got a 10 gallon tank! A nice upgrade from my 3 gallon that went in the closet. Kinda sad though. I had that 3 gallon going for about 2 years. It was my first tank ever.  The upgrade is great though. And the new fish (not bettas though) seem really happy with all the space.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

I got a 2.5 gallon and a decoration for it . This...
http://www.petco.com/product/113978/Petco-25-Gallon-Desktop-Aquarium.aspx
with this...
http://www.petco.com/product/112187/Petco-Asian-Gazebo-Aquatic-Décor.aspx?CoreCat=Related_Products
I got a couple other things too...
...and a laptop...


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I was given a beautiful bridge ornament by my mother for Christmas. I'd been after one for a fair while but wasn't sure which one I wanted (there are so many...). It might seem rather simple but honestly.. it was so perfect for the betta's tank I couldn't describe it!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is so nice! I knew at least a few others would have gotten some fish related things for Christmas.

@gidgeystartedit: The Chinese decor looks really nice out of water so I can't imagine how it would look in the tank. Make sure you post the picture of it when you get a chance to.

@SpookeyTooth: I almost forgot to say, Hello and Welcome to the forum! I think we would have to see it for a better explanation lol. Pictures maybe?


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> @SpookeyTooth: I almost forgot to say, Hello and Welcome to the forum! I think we would have to see it for a better explanation lol. Pictures maybe?


Thank you for the hello and welcome =]. I don't have a closeup of the bridge itself but I do have a photo of Kaze's tank. I posted it in the appropriate topic for betta homes but I'll gladly link it here as well!










Sorry for the quality, my phone is about six years old... heh.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's a picture before the betta got put in..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@SpookeyTooth: I have always wanted a bridge in my tank. I even tried to make one out of Popsicle sticks when I was around 9 or 10 lol. Can you imagine if I tried putting it in the tank heh.

@gidgeystartedit: That look really nice in there! I want to try a really nice ZEN set up in my 55 gallon. Like in this video: http://youtu.be/LubYMbtL23E


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh gosh hehe. I'm the same (minus the popsicle sticks), unfortunately it's blocked by a hideously big sponge filter at the moment >_<. Next water change I'll be moving it around.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great! Hopefully it will shine enough.

I am going to get one soon though! Going to be part of my New Year's resolution lol (Just kidding)


----------



## Aqua Butterfly (Dec 27, 2011)

*My Bettas Japanese Garden Themed Tank*

Hi Guys, I too love the Asian theme tanks. Here is a pic of Rocky Boy in his Japanese Garden Tank. I just love to sit back and look at him in it. So relaxing.:-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Aqua Butterfly: That tank is really pretty. I love the bridge and color on him! How many gallons is he in? It looks pretty big.


----------



## Aqua Butterfly (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi BettaLover, I bought this for my Christmas. I got it through Amazon, shipped from Petco. It is called the Bookshelf Aquarium. It is 6.6 gallons. It is 24 inches long, 8.2 inch depth and 9.3 inches tall. I LOVE it SO much. It comes with a nice flourescent light, filter & hood. Its all acrylic. It looks so much bigger than it is. You get a LOT of space for decorations. Glad you like it!..........AB


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Aqua Butterfy: That's great! I love it as well. It looks very nice and it does look like you have a lot of room for decor and other fish too. Have you thought of putting other fish in the tank? Maybe a few Cory Cats or ghost shrimp. I like Mollies. It will also add some energy besides the male betta.


----------



## Aqua Butterfly (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Bettalover, I have 5 neon tetras in there with Rocky. He was super curious at first but he has settled down and don't bother them at all. He is a little mellow fellow, LOL!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great to hear he has other tank mates.


----------

